# My new composition!!



## tauromusic (Aug 21, 2016)

this is my new piano composition! can you take a look at it and tell me if you like it


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

tauromusic said:


> this is my new piano composition! can you take a look at it and tell me if you like it


Welcome to TalkClassical first off all, I did listen but it's not what I called world innovatory, more of the same old, sorry.


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

it looks like a rock ballad


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Everyone has to start somewhere. This composition isn't really in the vein of classical music, but more popular music which the previous two comments have pointed out. But you don't really need to be world innovatory, yet at least. Just write stuff that you like and try to improve on the simplicity and bland-ness of this piece and maybe develop the material more.


----------

